# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  ps3 fat για ανταλλακτικα

## fuzz

ps3 fat χωρις δισκο
εγινε προσπαθεια για reflow χωρις αποτελεσμα
πωλειται για ανταλλακτικα η πειραματισμους στα 20,00 €
με 8,00 € επιπελον σας το στελνω με courier μετα απο καταθεση

----------

